# DoorDash Referral Bonus?



## AcesFull (Feb 22, 2016)

Is there a DoorDash referral bonus? Should I just sign up cold? Uber driver for 3.5 years, trips in the thousands, but would prefer to be guaranteed to stay in town some days. I'm way to not interested to search to see if this has been answered before.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

AcesFull said:


> Is there a DoorDash referral bonus? Should I just sign up cold? Uber driver for 3.5 years, trips in the thousands, but would prefer to be guaranteed to stay in town some days. I'm way to not interested to search to see if this has been answered before.


I am happy to refer you to get the bonus. I could use it. Thanks!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes nice bonus of $400 in Charlotte, your market may vary. 120 deliveries though, not for the part timers.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

AcesFull said:


> Is there a DoorDash referral bonus? Should I just sign up cold? Uber driver for 3.5 years, trips in the thousands, but would prefer to be guaranteed to stay in town some days. I'm way to not interested to search to see if this has been answered before.


It's bogus as I have yet to meet anyone who actually got said reference bonus.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Under referral tab it shows progress .My referrals are 0/120 and 48/120 not counting on getting anything


----------



## resd79 (Sep 14, 2015)

dryverjohn said:


> Under referral tab it shows progress .My referrals are 0/120 and 48/120 not counting on getting anything


Where is this tab? My friend referred me, but she doesn't see anything that shows my progress.

AcesFull where in CA are you? The referral bonus is laughable.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

At home screen, first invite friends, then under that will be the people you referred. No way I am getting anything, quitters.


----------

